# FS: Fly River Turtle (aka Pig Nose Turtle) $275



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*FS: Fly River Turtle (aka Pig Nose Turtle) $350*

Baby FRT approx. 4-5", healthy and pellets trained.
Truly aquatic turtle, no need basket platform, nor UV light/heat.
If interested please provide contact number.

$350 price is firm.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

so i am just curious , you dont heat the water ? or did you mean heat from a basking light ?? thanks


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

doesnt need a basking light you should still heat the water a bit


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

Truly aquatic turtle, no need basking platform nor UV lights required.

Very healthy and active, 5.5 inches asking $275 firm, BEFORE November 21 , after this date $300 firm.

If interested please provide contact number.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

good deal, too bad i had one already, i dont want they fighting...
free bump for u !!


----------



## bobsedins (Apr 25, 2010)

*Frt*

Daily bump....


----------



## Sleepyhead (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello I am interested in this turtle


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

Will take for 200 if willing have a beautiful and adequate indoor pond.


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

If no luck I'll take him for 200, I know u said firm but I had to try. I have a beautiful and adequate indoor pond.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Why are you pulling up a for sale thread from 2010????


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I agree with above,it's annoying.....Why not PM the Seller instead of posting,alot of these old sale threads are popping up lately??? from as far as 1-2 years old.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

hey.. Marktandumn
this thread is over 15 months ago and 2010 !!!! please check the date , now is 2012 :bigsmile:

someone help him CLOSE THREAD!


----------

